# Reds



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

Spend the last few weekends chasing schools of reds. Some of the most fun fishing I’ve ever experienced in my life. Putting the Shadowcast to some good use! I’ve spend the entire week itching to get back on the water.


----------



## Thomas Nugent (Jul 12, 2020)

killer fish man!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow nice, been awhile since I've caught a Redfish here due to Red Tide in the area, but now they are starting to come back and I can't wait to get another one. Jealous!


----------



## tim in nc (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice fish! I am looking forward to getting on the water all next week. Going to visit my son at college and fish during the day while he is in class. I will be sending him pictures while he is in class


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Those are some quality fish. This is my first year targeting them up in VA and I'm hooked. So much fun and boy can they pull hard on a fly rod.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

micahpatel said:


> Spend the last few weekends chasing schools of reds. Some of the most fun fishing I’ve ever experienced in my life. Putting the Shadowcast to some good use! I’ve spend the entire week itching to get back on the water.
> View attachment 183030
> View attachment 183031
> View attachment 183032



Very nice! Where--just in general--are you finding schools of redfish? You're not down in South Florida I take it?


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

These fish were caught in Tampa bay. Thought it was weird since it’s so early in the year and it hasn’t cooled yet. Went back today and didn’t get any schoolers but still managed a few nice ones!


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

micahpatel said:


> These fish were caught in Tampa bay. Thought it was weird since it’s so early in the year and it hasn’t cooled yet. Went back today and didn’t get any schoolers but still managed a few nice ones!


@jbstoots


----------



## gunandrally (Mar 1, 2021)

awesome


----------

